# Benefit4Kids Outing



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

I've asked Steve about posting this here because it may be a good chance for some of us to meet and do some good for some kids at the same time.

I know a lot of you here don't know me well yet but trust me I'll be around for a long time to come and I'd really like a chance to meet some of you guys. In my 45 years I've never found a better group of people to hang around with than the guys that share the outdoors in Michigan. 

On June 8th & 9th we'll be holding our 5th Annual Amy Pray Benefit4Kids Outdoor Weekend at Huron Point Sportsman's Association just South of Richmond on the east side. I won't bore you with a whole bunch of details but will answer any and all questions any of you may have. You can find more information on what's going on at our website at http://www.b4k.org 

Just a few of the highlights of the weekend will be 2 day 3-D archery shoot with 3 different courses and novelties. A pancake breakfast put on by the Macomb Shooting Sports 4H kids on Saturday morning. Saturday at 4:00 we're having a Chili Cookoff and Dessert Contest and that will be followed at 6:00 by a great outdoor equipment auction. We also have seminars on Wildlife habitat improvement, outdoor first aid and woodsmanship. Sunday will be raffle drawings, silent auctions and me in a dunk tank for anyone here I may have ticked off with one of my posts.  There is free primative camping available from Friday thru Sunday onsite.

100% of the money we raise goes to help several youth organizations and to help get kids involved in the outdoors.

Please join us if you can. The only thing we've ever promised anyone is that you will have a good time. Thanks.

Steve Pray
Benefit4Kids


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

I know there has to be SOMEBODY here that at least wants to show up to put me in the dunk tank.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Hi Mutt, I have been gone fishing (no pun intended) for the last 3 weekends so the next couple need to be with my family. I'm sure my son would like to attend but I'll have to see what the wife has planned. If she would like to go, we will stop by for a day anyway. Thanks so much for your hard work to help our young people. It's people like you that make this world a better place. If I see you at the dunk tank, don't worry. I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. Watch out for my son though. Best of luck and I hope your outing is very successful! John


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

John,

Just tell the wife there's some great "ladies stuff" that you want to pick up for her at the auction. That always works. 

Seriously if you make it make sure to look me up. I'll be the one running around like a chicken with his head cut off or wearing my hillbilly SCUBA outfit.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mutt, i just ran across an ad about your Benefit in the MUCC Mag

Sorry about stealing potential Members. We're having our 2nd Spring outing at Henning the same weekend. Next year we'll have to put our heads together.

I'm sure your event will be a successful one.


----------



## The Mutt (Jan 6, 2002)

No problem Shoeman. I hope your outing is a good time for all and I hope to make 1 or 2 of them once our event is over. The club where we hold the shoot has committed the 2nd weekend in June to us for the next 5 years so I'll make sure to get info posted WAY ahead of time for next year.

I hope you guys get GREAT weather for that weekend.


----------

